# AMD APU (A10 7700K) system



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

CPU:
AMD A10 7700K 
AMD A10 AD770KXBJABOX 7700K Black Edition with Radeon R7 Series New FM2+ Kaveri HSA CPU: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

G-Skill 8GB Ripjaws X DDR3 2133 Dual Kit

XFX 450W Core Edition 80+ Bronze Wired Power SupplY

Seagate Barracuda 3.5 inch 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB 6GB/S Internal SATA Drive

Samsung 24x Retail SATA DVD Writer by 

Corsair Carbide Series 200R Compact ATX Computer Case

Subtotal (6 items): £310.90

I need a new good motherboard?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Gigabyte GA-F2A88X-D3H  £63

Gigabyte GA-F2A88XM-HD3 £47


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

gcavan said:


> Gigabyte GA-F2A88X-D3H  £63
> 
> Gigabyte GA-F2A88XM-HD3 £47


thanks, the micro atx mobo looks good is there any micro atx case you suggest that I can opt for instead?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

The Corsair 200R is a good case; supports mATX boards as well as ATX. You might also look at the Cooler Master 200N which supports mATX and mini ITX but not ATX.


----------

